# Rocky Mountain RC



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Any updates on OPEN or QUAL set ups and callbacks?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

open call backs 4-5-6-7-8-9-10-13-14-15-19-21-24-25-27-28-30-36-37-38
did not stay for call backs to third, but looked like dogs were doing well on double land blind with poison bird

not sure of this but to the 4th in Q 2-5-6-7-9
a winner was determined


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Bill Schrader for winning the Q withe Jesse.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Qual

1. Jessie, O: Claycamp, H: Schrader
2. Pirate, O: Teply, H: Peterson
3. Teddy, O: John Caire, H: Shih
4. Harley, O: Hoggatt, H: Peterson

No Jams awarded


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

14 dogs back to Water Blind

4-6, 8, 14, 19, 21, 24-2, 28, 30, 36-37

28 starts tomorrow morning


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Terry and Bill!!!!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Way to go Pirate and Harley!
Congrats to Bart Peterson- Bar Ten Kennels.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open
1. Frankie, O: Winters, H: Peterson
2. Kizzy, O/H: Brian Biesemeier - NEW AFC
3. Pacer, O/H: Boice
4. DJ, O: Morgan, H: Knutson
RJ Mootsie, O/H: Shih

No other Jams


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats to Bart Peterson H and Dave Winters O and Frankie!!!!
Bart had a good weekend--- Open 1st, Q -2nd and 4th.... Go Bar Ten Kennels.....

Also congrats to Brian Biesemeier -- Kizzy and a new AFC!!!!

Congrats to all who placed and jammed.......Wish I could have been there....but next time.....


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Ted..

Mootsie is a wonderful dog.

Gooser


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

2 dogs scratched in the last series due to safety concerns by the handler. Kind of a bummer.

Congrats to everyone who finished and placed!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Bart!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur 
1. Mootsie: O/H Shih
2. Skeeter: O/H Bickley
3. Manny: O/H Bickley
4: Pacer: O/H Boice
RJ: Twist: O/H Morgan
JAMS
Ace O/H Schoonover
Bullet: O/H Munhollon
Check: O/H Howard


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Now that's the way to retire Mootsie, end on top, good for you Ted. Congrats to Robby, and Lainee and to Barb on the young dog finishing.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Derby results

1st Ruby, Lori Biesmeier
2nd Sleuth, Barb Howard
3rd Tango, David Munhollon
4th Stanley, Kathy Fregelette
RJ Pepper, Lori Morgan
JAM Kate, Jay Shaffer


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Amateur Jam also to Ace Schoonover. Nice job Jeff. 

Joanne


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

J Hoggatt said:


> Congrats to Bart Peterson H and Dave Winters O and Frankie!!!!
> Bart had a good weekend--- Open 1st, Q -2nd and 4th.... Go Bar Ten Kennels.....
> 
> Also congrats to Brian Biesemeier -- Kizzy and a new AFC!!!!
> ...


Congrats to all the finishers. 

Very good weekend Mr. Bart! 

Great to meet you Dave Winters and what a great weekend for Frankie Open Blue!!! Thanks for the friendly welcome Larry and Lori Morgan.

I did speak to Ted and congrats w Mootise. Amat judges were great and really wanted all the handlers and dogs to be successful.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

joanne2m2 said:


> Amateur Jam also to Ace Schoonover. Nice job Jeff.
> 
> Joanne



Yes, my mistake, corrected above


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

BBnumber1 said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st Ruby, Lori Biesmeier
> 2nd Sleuth, Barb Howard
> ...


 Congrats to Kathy and Stan on your 4th,and to the rest of the Derby gang Congrats all of you Great job.
Dave Hare


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur
> 1. Mootsie: O/H Shih
> 2. Skeeter: O/H Bickley
> 3. Manny: O/H Bickley
> ...


Nicely done by all. Nice way to retire going out on top, and a very solid group of dogs outlined there - Congrats to all.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Ted on going out with a bang with Mootsie. Congrats to "Ride 'em out Robby" on the 2nd & 3rd, and DeWitt, Larry & Lori, and Lainee.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

This was it for Mootsie Ted? Wow, what a great way to end. She is a fabulous dog and has had a wonderful career. You and the Mootster have been a great team. Give her a bone for me! Congratulations on the Blue!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Mootsie is having so much fun that I may run her in a couple more trials this year. She is whining and prancing on the line, more than she ever did as a youngster. It really warms my heart to see her this way.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

All I know was she absolutely SMACKED the marks on both the land and water - they had hen pheasants on the land marks in areas that smelt of sage brush, yet it didn't matter, she ran out to the bird and picked them up like it was no big deal...she won that trial hands down and I am glad I got to see her run. And yes she was whining in the holding blind...she was ready to go, I was a little worried that the big swim in the 4th might take it's toll with the heavy cross wind, but it didn't phase her, she held her line, shouldered into the wind and stepped on the mark...amazing!

Congrats Ted! Ms. Moo is a special one...


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations Ted - how many AA points does that give the girl? Keep running her as long as she is having fun.
Also - congrats to other friends who did well - Lainee, David, Larry and Jeff.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Ted Shih said:


> Mootsie is having so much fun that I may run her in a couple more trials this year. She is whining and prancing on the line, more than she ever did as a youngster. It really warms my heart to see her this way.


 Ted, what a great Dog you have in Mootsie. Run her to the snow hits, then take her snowboarding,Congrats again! 
Dave Hare


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Mootsie is having so much fun that I may run her in a couple more trials this year. She is whining and prancing on the line, more than she ever did as a youngster. It really warms my heart to see her this way.


Way cool! Congrats!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Also congrats go out to David for Tango's 3rd in the Derby, good job buddy.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Ted and Mootsie.
Great job David. You must be very proud.

Gooser


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Mootsie is having so much fun that I may run her in a couple more trials this year. She is whining and prancing on the line, more than she ever did as a youngster. It really warms my heart to see her this way.


Congrats Ted and Mootsie!!! Let her run til she's done. Stop when it isn't fun!!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to:

1st Derby - Lil Miss Ruby Sue - Lori and Brian Biesemeier
4th Derby - Horsetooth's Center Ice - Kathy Fregelette

(Sire: Shaq... Dam: my avatar)

Proud breeders of these two nice puppies,
Don and Helen Graves


----------

